# 2 new meeces



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

these are mother and daughter, mum seems to be a sheepy coated black, daughter is a marked black


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!
Whats sheepy coated?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha i'm guessing slightly longer coat then a fuzzy she's not as bald looking as my fuzzy who has very little hair . her coat is whispy and has a slight curl the pictures really poor but i only got her today and i've already had a warning nip from her so didnt want to bug her more


----------

